# Thorowgood English Saddles?



## Kaleighlg (Aug 7, 2013)

I went to my local tack shop and the lady let me try out a Thorowgood saddle. I haven't ridden in it yet, I want to make sure its quality tack before it even touches his back (yes I know).

Please post your opinions!!

Thank you!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I had one, loved it, it was nice to ride in and fit my guy well. To my mind they are a nice mid range saddle, so if it fits you both then you should be OK.


----------



## Kaleighlg (Aug 7, 2013)

Its a griffin model.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have one and love it. But sadly I am having to sell it, as its getting to big for me. But I will definitely buy another one its fits my flat backed haffie perfect.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the synthetic T4 GP, the T8 GP (the hybrid leather one) and the dressage T8. I love them all. They all come with the high end wool, fit my horse like a glove hold up very well to lots of use, and balance the rider nicely. It's a fantastic saddle for the price. I have been using them for 5 years and have no complaints.


----------



## haleigho (May 3, 2014)

I love mine, the only saddle I'll use.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I recently had a T4 Dressage on trial, and I absolutely fell in love. I'm a saddle-snob. I'm a leather-snob. I'm now a Thorowgood convert. I used it both on the trail (15 hard miles) and during my dressage lesson. I used a Wide plate for the trail-Arab, and a medium/wide plate for the American Show horse Dressage horse, and was able to get very nice fits - no grumpy horses or sore backs. On the trail, I was very much at one with the horse's movement - neither behind nor in front of. I stayed comfortable the whole ride. In the dressage arena, my position was impeccable (first time I have not been yelled at in a long time). Love the customizable girthing options.

I ordered a T8 (same as the T4 but with some leather) in the GP Compact model, which uses the exact same tree as the dressage I test rode, but with a more forward flap. Should get here any time between today and 2 weeks from now. Will let you know if I still love it when I ride it here soon.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the Thorowgood, much higher quality then Wintec. They are very well made and last forever. I actually was going to order the T8 but fell in love with an HDR instead. But I am now looking at a Thorowgood for my second saddle as I find myself with three horses and one saddle :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> I find myself with three horses and one saddle :lol:










you must be a rarity on the board, the usual thing is 3 saddles to one horse...count up, technically I have 3 horses that are able to be ridden, but only one in work, and currently own, 4 western and 6 English saddles, I think....there maybe more around


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> you must be a rarity on the board, the usual thing is 3 saddles to one horse...count up, technically I have 3 horses that are able to be ridden, but only one in work, and currently own, 4 western and 6 English saddles, I think....there maybe more around


lol Well it started with just Bratty Mare then when we bought the farm two more horses just magically appeared in front of me. One I have huge hopes of being a new upper level eventer. 

But now I need saddles! So umm... you have all those extras... wanna send me one or two ;-)


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a dressage Thorowgood and I love it... I wish they offered a saddle in brown leather AP (or GP as they put it) as I would gladly ditch my Bates for one


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Hang on Fi said:


> I have a dressage Thorowgood and I love it... I wish they offered a saddle in brown leather AP (or GP as they put it) as I would gladly ditch my Bates for one


The t8 comes in brown!

Thorowgood T8 Standard GP Saddle


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Hang on Fi said:


> I have a dressage Thorowgood and I love it... I wish they offered a saddle in brown leather AP (or GP as they put it) as I would gladly ditch my Bates for one


I ordered my T8 in brown. If you're talking all leather, then that would be the Kent and Masters (exact same saddle, manufacturer, and tree, just all leather). K & M all come in brown or black, just like the T4s and T8s.

Actually, I think their dressage saddles come in only black, but the other models come in brown or black.


----------

